# Need advice from auditors out there



## ayen (Apr 17, 2014)

I just need advice from auditors out there. I'd been coding & billing for a physician practice for 12 years & I would like to venture into auditing. I'm certified coder & also ICD10 certified. Where do I start? I'm thinking of doing the AAPC auditing training and then get certified. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MRandles (Apr 17, 2014)

A CPMA certification is helpful.


----------



## mssalemny (Apr 17, 2014)

I would agree, look into the CPMA certification. Having a strong background in coding is essential. If you are only interested in perhaps doing just E/M audits from maybe a coding  E/M compliance stand point, you may want to see about just getting the certification in E/M to start with then branching out.


----------



## kljr1983 (Apr 24, 2014)

*CPMA Credential*

I would highly recommend getting the CPMA credential. It is very useful if you want to venture into the auditing world. Buy the CPMA Study Guide and Practice Exam and study lots! Best of luck!


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Apr 25, 2014)

A CPMA Certification opens a host of different doors.


----------



## bjrepar (May 6, 2014)

I am trying to get my employer to pay for me getting my CPMA - but I need proof that it will beneft them. I have not been able to find any company testimonials. Need advice and help getting this. Thank you


----------



## AB87 (May 6, 2014)

1 Enable/Equip yourself with the proper knowledge to keep your company out of trouble, OIG/RAC

2 Ability to interpret the complex/grey areas of coding

3 Become a Great teacher/mentor to all people in the organization


----------



## fhromeo30 (May 9, 2014)

I am 2/3 of the way thru the CPMA online training course and I love it.  I also just signed up for the June Workshop which is about Auditing--so I am moving full force towards this.  I have been coding for 4 years and love the research and education part of it.


----------



## tnt7403@cox.net (May 31, 2014)

*Need Advice*

I have been working in a doctor's office for 18 years.  I obtained a certificate in Health Claims Processing from a local Community College and am currently enrolled in an Associates Degree in Business Office Technology.

I do not have a CPC certification, I have taken coding courses and have been coding for the past 18 years.  I am interested in obtaining the CPMA and would like to get into auditing or compliance.  I am not sure which yet.  However, do you recommend I obtain my CPC certification 1st?


----------



## twizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

tnt7403@cox.net said:


> I have been working in a doctor's office for 18 years.  I obtained a certificate in Health Claims Processing from a local Community College and am currently enrolled in an Associates Degree in Business Office Technology.
> 
> I do not have a CPC certification, I have taken coding courses and have been coding for the past 18 years.  I am interested in obtaining the CPMA and would like to get into auditing or compliance.  I am not sure which yet.  However, do you recommend I obtain my CPC certification 1st?



While you don't need the CPC to be eligible to take the CPMA, it would be well worth having the CPC anyway. You never know when your job circumstances may change. 
Are you confident enough in your coding ability to say you code correctly without a certification?
I think most employers would like to see CPC and CPMA credentials for any auditing-related positions.


----------

